# Soliton Junior restrored my EV grin



## PTCruisin (Nov 19, 2009)

*Soliton Junior restored my EV grin*

After my Logisystems controller failed last Sunday I ordered a Soliton Jr. and got it installed this weekend. I made a few other changes to the HV wiring to clean things up for EVCCON. 

Man, what a difference the Soliton Jr. made!

No more jerking and bucking, just smooth and responsive acceleration. I kept one external contactor and the shunt, and I swear the current reading is more stable now as well. I am grinning once again.

Now to get the water cooling installed and connect the reverse and brake signals to complete the install.


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

Congratulation! 
I got mine after my Curtis 1231C crashed in april :-/

Water cooling is important. Otherwise the temperature reduces the power in an annoying way.

I have to figure out a good place, so I can test my water cooling.

Good luck and have fun with you new controller 

Michael


----------



## PTCruisin (Nov 19, 2009)

brainzel said:


> Congratulation!
> I got mine after my Curtis 1231C crashed in april :-/
> 
> Water cooling is important. Otherwise the temperature reduces the power in an annoying way.
> ...


Thanks Michael!

So far the controller has not reduced power to the motor, but we are experiencing unseasonably cool weather right now and I have the controller mounted such that it gets good air flow from the front grill. 

I have ordered a suitable water pump and I am constructing a reservoir from a stainless-steel water bottle. I hope to have the water cooling finished before EVCCON next week.

Ralph


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

hi and do you have the rpm sencer set up to the solition jr a must to save from over running


----------



## PTCruisin (Nov 19, 2009)

evnz said:


> hi and do you have the rpm sencer set up to the solition jr a must to save from over running



I am working on it. I have an optical sensor on the tail shaft of the motor that outputs 8 pulses per revolution. That signal is routed to the PCM to drive the original tach. I am planning on dividing the 8 pulses per rev down to 1 or 2 and then I will send that signal to the Soliton Jr.

Here is the rpm sensor I built:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76707


----------

